# Hard Case For Kindle Fire



## JesseH (Dec 25, 2011)

I just got a Kindle Fire.  The problem is that I need a hard carrying case.  I will carrying in  my brief case along with cables, books, pens, phone, blackberry, etc.  I have researched the web and can not determine a good solution.  I would really prefer an aluminum (or other metal) that will protest the screen.  Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

This one's leather, not metal, but it's thick enough to give pretty good protection.

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Executive-Folio-Leather-Cover/dp/B006I9ZHOG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323986694&sr=8-1


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

The screen is really tough. I would never trust mine with no protection, but any good cover should be adequate.


----------

